# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Help mij aub met een vraag over anticonceptie!!

## lellie.87

Hallo,

ik slik al ruim 1 jaar geen pil meer. Ik menstrueer elke maand een paar dagen dus dat zit wel goed.
Mijn partner zie ik weinig door de verre afstand. 2 weken geleden zou hij een weekend thuis komen maar omdat ik mijn menstruatie bij houd wist ik dat ik uitgerekend dat weekend ging menstrueren.

Wat heb ik nu gedaan, héél dom maar ik heb op het moment dat ik zou gaan menstrueren, 3 dagen de pil van een strip van mijn zusje geslikt. Hierdoor ben ik niet ongesteld geworden maar we zijn nu ongeveer 1,5 week verder en ik ben nog steeds niet gaan menstrueren.

Heb ik het deze maand overgeslagen of ligt het ergens anders aan?
Volgende week komt hij weer 2 dagen thuis dus ik hoop niet dat het dan komt maar aangezien ik geen pil slik is het gewoon afwachten.

Hopelijk kan iemand mij helpen met mijn domme actie! Maak me toch wel een beetje zorgen..

Groetjes.

----------

